# What to make of this?



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/health/189461421.html

Outbreak of Salmonella traced back to pet hedgehogs? I knew they could carry Salmonella, but I didn't realize it could be like this. I've never had an issue with any hedgehog I've come in contact with. >.< I'm just glad they didn't spin the article to say that hedgehogs are Salmonella-ridden vermin!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is already a thread about this so I'll close this one. viewtopic.php?f=18&t=21704


----------

